# How often to replace shoes?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I've had my Sidi Genius' for about 5 years and have been wondering if it's time to replace them. They're in pretty good shape, insoles replaced to hopefully cut down on the stink, etc. I know that running shoes have an obvious life to them and would guess that cycling shoes do to, to a degree (obviously the stresses that running shoes are exposed to is different than a cycling shoe). I would guess that the soles, especially the nylon one on my shoes would lose stiffness over time, but hey, maybe I couldn't even tell the difference. Just wondering what you all do with your shoes...........wear 'em to the ground or replace every so often?


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

i've never "worn out" cycling shoes, except for maybe the velcro eventually losing its grip. i guess you could always sew on new velcro, but basically, i end up getting new shoes maybe every 3 or 4 years. it's a want thing, not a need.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1...me too.....


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

me three. 

I have not found a cycling shoe that fits me perfectly. Whatever shoe select is always a compramise, so I get a new shoe whenever I find one better than what I got.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I had a pair of Look road shoes for about 10 years before the uppers finally failed. Soles were still good. Then again I cracked a sole on a set of Specialized MTB shoes after just a few years. I'd say the uppers are your bigger concern. Replacing the insoles is good but eventually a heel cup or something else will start to go.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

It's more a want thing for me as well. I picked up a new pair last year to add to my 9 year old Vittorias, and 1990ish Times. As said above, I've had new Velcro sewn in by cobblers and they still fit so I have no reason to toss them. I did have stitching blow out from too many crashes on an older pair of Times so they were tossed. But they had 9 years of use.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

change if you want or your fit changes... I don't think the soles "lose stiffness", but over time they do get more curved... that said, it's not a big deal. I have brand new team/pro/buddy deal sidis in the closet that have been there for quite a few yrs now


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

When I get tired of looking at them... 

On a serious note- I doubt you can wear out a carbon shoe..

for me-every few years...but only when on sale..


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

When you've worn them out, dog chews on one, loose one or find a killer deal on last year's shoe that fits you.


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you priced the new Sidi's? Talk about your sticker shock! I used to be able to buy a new bike with Campy components for the price of some of the shoes (but then again I am pretty old).

I use 'em til they fall apart, then I troll Ebay for a lightly used pair, or keep an eye out for older model closeouts.


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

when they get a bit old and scuffy i hand them down for training. racing on sidi genious 5, had about 3 years. Training on sidi genoius 3, had 10-15 years or however long they have been out.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Top five reasons to replace:
5. Straps/buckles start to break.
4. Grody-itus.
3. The fashion police write you a ticket.
2. Want the new spiffy model.
1. Money burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MJCBH said:


> I've had my Sidi Genius' for about 5 years and have been wondering if it's time to replace them. They're in pretty good shape, insoles replaced to hopefully cut down on the stink, etc. I know that running shoes have an obvious life to them and would guess that cycling shoes do to, to a degree (obviously the stresses that running shoes are exposed to is different than a cycling shoe). I would guess that the soles, especially the nylon one on my shoes would lose stiffness over time, but hey, maybe I couldn't even tell the difference. Just wondering what you all do with your shoes...........wear 'em to the ground or replace every so often?


I wouldn't know the answer to this one. I have a pair of Genius shoes that I bought about 8 years ago that I still wear. But, along the way, I have bought a few other pairs of cycling shoes. If you can afford it, you should have at least two pairs of cycling shoes in case one pair gets wet and you want to ride again before the pair is dry.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

Only wore out one pair when I pulled the cleat from the sole. They had about 12 years on them, so I think I got my money out of them


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

I've had my Sidi Technos for, God, must be close to fifteen years. They've about had it, and I plan on replacing them this spring. I wouldn't recommend anyone keep their shoes that long.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

If you know your size order from Europe and pay less than half. That's about the only way I can afford Sidi's and Campy. probikekit.com


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I had one pair last 20 years. They hurt my feet and I left 'em in the closet. After all that I just recently bought a new pair - no clips, just a stiff but walkable sole. I'll buy a new pair when I find some cycling ruby-covered slippers. I ride toe-clips only.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I once cracked the wooden sole on a Duegi 101.
Besided that, the only failures were the uppers. (heel started to separate, but I epoxyed it back......twice)


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

FYI, you can buy replacement buckles for SIDI shoes. It's a lot cheaper than buying new shoes, and the buckles are about the only thing that will wear out.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

*When New Kicks are in order-*

My Sidi Ergo 1's lasted 7 hard years on the road and now are my spinning shoes - hard o put SPD cleats on such a fine pair of riders - but - had to do it. The new Ergo 2's. I hope, to get at least 5-7 from as well.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I change mine about every 5 years. I like the carbon fiber soles MUCH better than the nylon. The carbon sole is noticeably stiffer and more comfy to me. My favorite shoe is the Shimano 151 which, of course, they no longer make. But not to worry, I have another brand new pair in my closet. I should be set for the next 8 years or so.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

My Diadoras are over 20 years old and still in great shape (complete with laces). I must have put 50K miles on these and surprisingly they are in great condition considering what I put them through. The sole is stiff but not as stiff as the newer shoes out in the market today.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Never.
Once you find a shoe that your feet, and setup like, don't change them.
Good Cycling Shoes except for the Cleats last forever.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Running shoes wear out because the cushioning on the bottom wears out. Biking shoes have no cushioning - and in fact are specifically designed not to give at all - so there's a lot less to wear out. If your bike shoe doesn't look worn out, it isn't.


----------



## melusive (Sep 18, 2008)

I still have a pair of Gaerne's Cronos dated back from 1998. The uppers are fine, velcro still intact, and the ratcheting device still has grip. The heel detached from the sole when I was clipping out. Luckily I was riding rollers in my home when this happened. 

Can I use some sort of glue to reattach the sole? Or are both of my shoes compromised? 

I replaced the Gaerne's with some DMT's recently but I would like to restore and ahve a second pair of shoes handy. 

The garish blue/green shoes that Pantini once wore on team carrera was the inspiration to why I bought those shoes.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Try Shoe Goo. You can get it at the local drugstore. It comes in a tube. I find it's best to clamp it, then allow it to dry overnight. It's tough stuff.


----------

